# Is my thyroid "burning itself out"?



## Nova8 (Oct 30, 2014)

I developed subacute thyroiditis in Sept/Oct 2014.

I went through the hyper phase, then hypo. When my dead thyroid decided to wake back up after having been dead for months, I felt like I was actually experiencing a thyroiditis recurrence. But labs showed that my levels were just returning to normal. They went up, up, up into normal range from May to July this year, and I felt sick, sick, sick as if I were hyper until August. I began to feel better in August, but..... just had a recheck and my thyroid is leaning towards hypo again.

I do not understand this. Is it normal for thyroid hormones to fluctuate like Free T4 to fluctuate in normal ranges?

I'm scared that my thyroid is "dead" again and I'm going to have to experience it "waking up" again. It was awful. When my thyroid went from hypo to normal, it felt worse than when I first went hyper back in October 2014. Is this my thyroid "burning itself out" ? Will I have to go through another phase of feeling all revved up?

Please help.


----------



## Nova8 (Oct 30, 2014)

To be honest, I am really not sure how many times my thyroid has "blown up", because I have always run on the low end of normal and I have experienced periods of intense organic anxiety problems for years.

As far as I know, my worst episode was October 2014, when I was severely thyrotoxic from my thyroid "blowing up" and dumping its hormone into me. My thyroid remained dead until May 2015.

The doctors are not concerned about me because when my thyroid "woke up" in May 15 my numbers went back to normal - doctors did not care how I felt. But oh, I felt so sick.

Now that I am leaning towards hypo again,the doctors still don't care because it's still in normal range - like one decimal point away from being abnormal.

I wish removing my thyroid was an option? These episodes of my thyroid waking up, being normal and then dying out and leaning towards hypothyroidism are ruining my life. Scratch that - they have ruined my life. I have withdrawn from college, am disabled do not work, lost a pet, my relationship is strained and my parents are worried. I'm going to be 29 soon.


----------



## Nova8 (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh and my antibodies....

October 2014: 
TPO 2 (Ref: <9)
Tg <1 (Ref: <1)

TSI 32

June 2015:
TPO 5 (Ref: <9)
Tg <1 (Ref: <1)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? Have you had antibodies' tests and if so which ones and what were the results (please include the ranges?)

Sounds like you are really suffering; sending hugs,


----------



## Nova8 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks..

I had an ultrasound in November 2014 when I first went hyper.. it was normal

I did post my antibodies but I will post them again..

October 2014: 
TPO 2 (Ref: <9)
Tg <1 (Ref: <1)

TSI 32 (Ref: <140)

June 2015:
TPO 5 (Ref: <9)
Tg <1 (Ref: <1)
TSI 33 (Ref: <140)


----------

